# A Cure For Wellness Arrives on Digital HD May 30 and on Blu-ray & DVD June 6



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> A CURE FOR WELLNESS
> >From the director of The Ring comes this psychological thriller and “fantastically creepy experience” (Kyle Smith, New York Post) about an ambitious young executive sent to retrieve his company’s CEO from a remote and mysterious “wellness center.” When he begins to unravel the retreat’s terrifying secrets, his sanity is tested, as he finds himself diagnosed with the same curious illness that keeps all the guests there longing for the cure.
> 
> Featuring hauntingly mesmerizing performances from Dane DeHaan (Chronicle), Jason Isaacs
> ...


----------

